# Traveling on an airplane with my cat



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am preparing my return home to the USA and I am bringing my cat with me :kittyball . This is my first time taking him. I have all the papers for him ready but I am having issues  with an airline since I bought my ticket. The airline is telling me one thing and then changing their minds or they would beat around the bush about an issue. The issues are having him in the cargo...Will he be ok on an International flight? My cat will not be able to have food since before I departed. I will put a water bottle in the kennel but he never used one before. Anyways, someone from the main office (of the airline) called me and says that I need to fill out, sign and write a letter stating that if there is a delay, the airline won't take care of him. So, are they saying if he dies, it's my fault and that they can't take responsibility....so this means they can be careless?? What can I do to make my cats journey comfortable??


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome. 
Large fluffy towel in the carrier so he can burrow under and hide (my cat Shasta likes to do that when she has to travel to the vet). The fluffy towel will also absorb any liquid waste and the cat could 'bury' solid waste. I think the water bottle is a good idea. Sort of like the ones used for rabbits and guinea pigs? You could introduce it to him with water in it, let him sniff it and you sort of 'bump' his nose with the ball-bearing in the end so he ges a drop of water on his nose to lick off and see that water is in there.

Traveling in a the cargo area of a plane...I think I would prefer for my cat to be in the cabin with me, but only if he was a quiet traveler. If the cat eliminated during the flight, I think the tiny bathrooms are pretty secure (or you could see if they are) and you should be able to take the kitty for a quick removal of waste and a clean-up. You may not even need to remove the cat from the carrier at all, just the bedding. In your carry-on, use a large ziplock bag, or a plastic bag you can tie, and carry an extra towel(s). You can put the clean one in with the kitty and place the soiled one in the plastic bag and back into your carry-on.

If the cat must travel in the cargo area...I do not think the airline requesting you sign release papers allows them to be careless, I think it just ensures if the plane is delayed for any length of time and the pet has to remain in the cargo area longer than usual, they won't be held responsible. Traveling with a kitty in the cargo area, I would ask to know what temperatures are commonly in the cargo area. If they have a safe place to secure the carrier so other luggage cannot damage it and allow the pet to escape. The entire plane is pressurized, so I don't think that is a problem. 
Personally, I think temperature is going to be the biggest risk factor. I would not travel with a pet in the summertime or in/to areas that are hot. I think a pet can take stress and cold better than stress and heat.

My folks had a moving/storage company, but I think they usually let the pet-owners arrange for their own travel, shipment and delivery of pets. Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

When my step-daughter moved from Korea back to the USA she brought her 2 cats with her in the cabin. They were in an approved flight carriers (they had to be soft), and they did really well. The kitties just settled in and slept most of the flight. 

Are you on an ex-pat websites? I bet they would have many suggestions about transporting your animals overseas.

I would be concerned about having your kitty in cargo that length of time.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

like leazie, i had the same situation. i flew from japan to arizona. i had my kitty in a soft carrier. when i booked my flight i did it online at one of those "book your vacation" places like orbitz or whatever. once i got my flight info and verification number i called the airline, told them my info and asked if they already had pets in the cabin (usually they allow 2). They said no and i asked what i had to do to get my kitty on board. She told me I needed to reserve my cat, make sure her shots are up to date, buy a approved carrier and put her through customs. she reserved my kitty for a "seat" in the cabin and gave me a confirmation number. the day i flew out i had to tell the flight folks at the check in counter of my situation and show them my reservation number. then i had to pay to have her inside the cabin. i think it was $150 total. She meowed softly during take off and that was it, nobody knew she was even onboard. We (husband and i) kept her under the seat during take off and when the seatbelt light came on we sat her on our laps while still in the carrier. She was very very very brave.

I also went to the airlines website and googled pet policies and soft carrier sizes. my carrier was a little longer than required but they were ok with it. they didnt bust out the ruler or anything. because it was a international flight i had to take my cat to customs and they had a spot for pets. all they did was make sure her shots were up to date and that she didnt have any "issues". 

What i would do, if you have weeks of planning, is contact your vet let them know of your intentions and start booking appointments to get any and all shots taken care of. even if the shot is good for at least a month during the time you fly out, you may want to consider given her/him an earlier shot. ask about pills to keep your cat calm and if your vet can adminster them to your kitty the day you fly out. i bought pill crushers to crush the pills and then gave it to my cat and it didnt work out lol. stuff the underside of your carrier with newspapers to soak up anything and have his/her fav blanket with her/him. I don’t know what it was with my cat but she urinated or did something in the carrier that has a serious musk odor to it, almost like urine but to me it seems like musk. I had to hose that thing down when we got home! That’s why you want to get newspapers and a blanket. Her "funk" wasn’t strong enough that you could smell it if you walked by, but if you stuck your head in the carrier you would get a good whiff of it!

Also! see if your vet can hold your kitty overnight if you have to check into a hotel before you fly out too. the sooner you call the better.

I also flew from az to dc via us airways, I did the same thing I did with the previous flight. Book it online, waited for confirmation number, called the agency and reserved her, verified my carrier was in their regulations (you should do this first actually) , check in at the check in desk gave my confirmation number and paid for her. In this case, I had to carry my cat with me through the metal detector. That was weird! But she was very calm and rolled with it, I think she shed like 5lbs of fur! If you can remember, try and get her a non metallic collar. My cat had a pink collar with studs and the bag checkers (that watch your bags go throught the x-ray machine) were trying to figure out if my "bracelet" was dangerous. When they saw it was just a cat collar, they were ok with it lol.

Umm that’s all I can think of right now.
if you have any questions you can private message me or say it here. 

Hth!


oh whatever you do, try and not have your cats in cargo, it can be very traumitzing, i wouldnt want anyone pets, cats or dogs in there, so if you love your kitty dont put them there! :luv


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey, Thanks for the responses! My husband wanted me to look for the cheapest ticket and I am flying with Air China then in the states NorthWest. I am fine and dandy with NW but Air China says that their policy is all animals are going into the cargo. I am praying that everything will be safe and comfortable for him. For NorthWest, I am having him in the cabin with me :luv . 

So, I need to place blankets down, toys, and yes I am looking at a rabbit/guinney. I have a kennel L17.7in W12.2in H10.6in What size of water bottle shall I get??

Because he is in the cargo on Air China, How can I make him more comfortable? Someone told me to place my sent in there too...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No toys. Your kitty will NOT be interested in playing at all while in the carrier. For your scent, wear a t-shirt and put it in with him, unwashed. How long is the total flights? A small water bottle may do just fine. Just enough for moisture, but not enough to soak him and his bedding if it leaks. Maybe a cup, to cup and a half. I think no larger than 2 cups of water. For the cargo portion, be certain the crate is STURDY, thick and heavy-duty molded plastic with a heavy wire door. Be certain all nuts are tight and the door is secure in its' attachment holes. For the cabin, you will probably need a soft-sided carrier to be able to fit under the seat in front of you. Check out the airline website, they should have measurements of how large that area is and you can buy a correctly sized soft-carrier.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> No toys. Your kitty will NOT be interested in playing at all while in the carrier. For your scent, wear a t-shirt and put it in with him, unwashed. How long is the total flights? A small water bottle may do just fine. Just enough for moisture, but not enough to soak him and his bedding if it leaks. Maybe a cup, to cup and a half. I think no larger than 2 cups of water. For the cargo portion, be certain the crate is STURDY, thick and heavy-duty molded plastic with a heavy wire door. Be certain all nuts are tight and the door is secure in its' attachment holes. For the cabin, you will probably need a soft-sided carrier to be able to fit under the seat in front of you. Check out the airline website, they should have measurements of how large that area is and you can buy a correctly sized soft-carrier.



you will need a soft carrier for the cabin, they dont accept the hard ones, and you probably wont find one in the airport. buy a soft carrier now and just have it as a carry-on. honestly though, if you already have your cat in the cargo you might as well keep her in cargo on the next flight. how long do you have between flights? your going to need alot if you have connecting flights.

also get a carrier thats allows your kitty to stand up in and at least turn around. zip tie everything. if your hard cover is actually to long pieces put together zip tie it at those joints. my vet told me a few times she knew of folks whose carrier would hit something else and the joints would unlock.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks! I thought placing the ball and his favorite toy in the cage would be ok. So, you mean I should wear a shirt till my departure and then place it into the cage?? I have a hard plastic cage with a wire metal door. THe main latch pushes in and then u turn it. On the top, is another door with 2 slider latches, but it isn't too secure as the main door. DO I need to plan a lock (key) to latch the main door and the top together??

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3388/329 ... 0d.jpg?v=0


I don't really have time in between flights. I am going from Osaka, Japan ->Bejing, China -> JFK, New York -> DTW, Michigan All together is 22 hours. Princeton will be in the cargo for the flights from Japan to China, China to JFK. Then from JFK, he will be with me in the cabin :luv


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I forgot to add that when I finally return back to my parents place, how do I get my cat settled about in? I know he will be stressed!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When you get Princeton home, I would place him in a small room, like a bathroom or your bedroom. Provide food, water, litterbox and a comfortable place to hide. If in the bathroom, leave his carrier in there covered with a towel to be like a cave. If in a bedroom, under the bed or in the closet should be fine. Visit him frequently, just to pet and reassure him everything is okay. If/when he ventures out of his 'safe place' for attention or food, encourage and praise him. Eventually, he will begin to feel confident enough to explore more of his area and then the rest of the house.

For the t-shirt...wear it the day before and/or at night while you sleep and put it in the carrier when he gets put in for the trip. No toys, your cat _will not be interested in playing_ and toys will only be something to rattle around in there during takeoff, landing, turbulance and could become soiled with elimination waste to create an even bigger mess to clean up.

I looked at the photo you showed of his crate...and personally...I would buy a different one. I do not think I would trust the one you showed because of those upper slider-doors. I think that is a very weak link and I would absolutely NOT want to trust that nothing (human or luggage) could accidentally open them and provide a way for him to escape. I would buy a crate that had NO top opening doors, the side vents were molded into the plastic (like the one you showed) and not wire mesh attatched to the plastic and whose door had at least four secure connection points.
*_I loved the idea about using zipties to be certain everything stays together. You could also use zipties to secure the door, too._
With this in mind...see if you can secure those top-slider doors with zipties to be certain they remain closed and attached to the carrier. Check that carrier very well, to be certain those top-sliding doors cannot be bumped or broken out, as if luggage fell on it. If you have any question at all about its' safety/security, buy a different carrier.

Good luck for your trip, this sounds like it will be stressful for you both,
Heidi


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> When you get Princeton home, I would place him in a small room, like a bathroom or your bedroom. Provide food, water, litterbox and a comfortable place to hide. If in the bathroom, leave his carrier in there covered with a towel to be like a cave. If in a bedroom, under the bed or in the closet should be fine. Visit him frequently, just to pet and reassure him everything is okay. If/when he ventures out of his 'safe place' for attention or food, encourage and praise him. Eventually, he will begin to feel confident enough to explore more of his area and then the rest of the house.


Another issues is my parents place house...My mom is allergic to cats especially indoors. I have to think up of an idea to take care of him until I get a apartment. I know most people I have spoken with say to leave the cat in Japan and find him a home.



> I looked at the photo you showed of his crate...and personally...I would buy a different one. I do not think I would trust the one you showed because of those upper slider-doors. I think that is a very weak link and I would absolutely NOT want to trust that nothing (human or luggage) could accidentally open them and provide a way for him to escape. I would buy a crate that had NO top opening doors, the side vents were molded into the plastic (like the one you showed) and not wire mesh attatched to the plastic and whose door had at least four secure connection points.
> *_I loved the idea about using zipties to be certain everything stays together. You could also use zipties to secure the door, too._
> With this in mind...see if you can secure those top-slider doors with zipties to be certain they remain closed and attached to the carrier. Check that carrier very well, to be certain those top-sliding doors cannot be bumped or broken out, as if luggage fell on it. If you have any question at all about its' safety/security, buy a different carrier.


Heidi, I already told both airlines about the measurements about the cage. Though, I will keep in mind about the idea using "zip-ties". I hope I can find them here in Japan-I guess I am check out a Home Center store. Thanks for the help! I  appreciate it


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Fingers and paws crossed for you and your SLKF on this trip.
:cat


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

THanks I hope everything will go smoothly!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It would be nice to get feed back after you have experienced this trip. What you find works and what doesnt. Sending good energy for a successful trip home.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha if I remember I will write in the happen! :luv


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I keep getting flip-flop back and forth between airline companies. :dis Some people think I shouldn't even bring back Princeton to the USA, but I think otherwise. Through some stress, I finally got through one company (North West/Delta) and Princeton is reserved, but I am still trying to make sure about the other company, Air China. They are still giving me a lot of stress but I know God will make a way through! :luv 

I am counting down the days 77 days to be exact! Currently, I am setting up an apartment, boxing up things I am not using such as books, magazines, clothes, and souvenirs. I can't wait until I get back into my home area, so I can see everyone again. Also I want to see my nephew, the one that has been in the hospital with a trachea issue.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone in another forum I am on posted this and I thought of you. This is the link: http://www.hdw-inc.com/walkingjackets.htm 

"Got one of those for my 18 lb Tucson who I occasionally fly with--have to 
take her in and out of carrier when we go thru security and the jacket is 
real solid so I don't have to worry about her scampering away in the middle 
of an airport. She doesn't particularly like it but we manage-LOL "

Don't know if that will help or not...


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Thanks for the link! I think the harness is working on him but it's just he won't walk :? Cats are independent, unlike dogs. I am trying to walk him around the house with the leash too and I am not really succeeding.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey i have one more week till I come back to the states and man and I excited to see everyone and eat "real" food again. :lol: Princeton is all ready to go, I have the 7 boxes ready to be shipped back to our new apartment. My departure day is on the 28th.


I bought the Dry Fur pads/pillow.
http://www.dryfur.com/airline_checklist.htm#What About


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooooh! Excitement! Excitement!! _Excitement_!!!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> For the t-shirt...wear it the day before and/or at night while you sleep and put it in the carrier when he gets put in for the trip. No toys, your cat _will not be interested in playing_ and toys will only be something to rattle around in there during takeoff, landing, turbulance and could become soiled with elimination waste to create an even bigger mess to clean up.


I am using http://www.dryfur.com/airline_checklist.htm#What About... the toilet thingy...I have inside but I am not sure about the t-shirt idea now. I guess I could still use it?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Best of luck to you and Princeton tomorrow, Sungeun. Prayers and good wishes for a safe and smooth trip.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

sungeun11 so how did it go????


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, it's a long story but in short he was fine. He was definitely scared without me for 18 hours! 8O Each time I would get on a plane, I would pray for our safety and that God would give him comfort :luv . I saw him and man was I happy. He was howling, not crying because he was scared. When I got to my final destination, I went back and forth between the Pet/large luggage and the "Lost"  baggage area. They told me they "lost" him! I said What?! :evil: That's impossible, cause he was with me and I saw him board! My brother, sister-in-law and I were a bit worried, as well as my parents. Eventually, they got him :luv :luv and he was howling for me again. Once he saw me, it was all over. I was telling Princeton that I wouldn't put him on a plane again.

Now, I am in TN with my husband's job, but this time he was in my car....










Princeton and I on our way to Tennessee. Over a 12 hour drive. Prince was on my lap majority of the time or in the passenger seat.

While we were moving all our stuff in from the moving truck, he and my brother-in-laws cats were reunited atback After a day or two, they were playing again.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

ahhh poor baby!! but im glad its finally over and that hes doing well. hes such a handsome cat.

im glad everything worked out for you.

thanks for the update!!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

No Problem!


----------

